# Joyetech eVic Primo mini



## Ruwaid (6/8/18)

Hi all
Can anyone please help with any knowledge on the above mod. The mod seems to be draining power from the battery even when turned off.
But not just killing the battery also killing the cells. Left a working battery in, next day the mod wouldn't power on cos the battery read 1.5v and cells were killed.
Anyone know if the mod can be saved and fixed? Someone I could ask perhaps who does mod repairs?
Thank you guys!


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/18)

I recall someone else having an issue like this a while ago, tightening up the screws at the bottom of the mod did the trick.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (6/8/18)

@BumbleBee Thanks bud...will give it a try although I see only one screw on the bottom but will tighten nevertheless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tekaluku (3/9/18)

Did it work? Been tightening mine for weeks now....it always goes to indicating low/week battery. Can the screw be replaced?


Ruwaid said:


> @BumbleBee Thanks bud...will give it a try although I see only one screw on the bottom but will tighten nevertheless.



Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (3/9/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @BumbleBee Thanks bud...will give it a try although I see only one screw on the bottom but will tighten nevertheless.



That's the one! Tightening that screw seemed to have resolved the issue on my one.


----------

